# AWS Amateur Competition



## mainshipfred (Nov 16, 2021)

6 entries, 6 medals, no golds but in general pretty happy with the results. 5 silver and 1 bronze. The bronze was for the Tannat and the consistent issue with all the judges was the high tannins which you might expect in a 2 year old Tannat, perhaps a little aging might help.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 16, 2021)

That's awesome! Congrats, Fred!


----------



## Cynewulf (Nov 16, 2021)

Congrats, Fred! Anything else from the tasting notes you found interesting or surprising?


----------



## Tim3 (Nov 16, 2021)

Congratulations! Also great job on your labels. It’s not easy to come up with unique designs!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 16, 2021)

Congrats, Fred!


----------



## cmason1957 (Nov 16, 2021)

Nicely done. Congratulations!!


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 16, 2021)

Cynewulf said:


> Congrats, Fred! Anything else from the tasting notes you found interesting or surprising?



Not really, the judges were relatively consistent. I'm going to try each bottle to see if I taste the same they did.


----------



## Jovimaple (Nov 16, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## joeswine (Nov 17, 2021)

Always remember it’s all subjective, congratulations on your awards.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 17, 2021)

Congratulations!!


----------



## justsgm (Nov 17, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> 6 entries, 6 medals, no golds but in general pretty happy with the results. 5 silver and 1 bronze. The bronze was for the Tannat and the consistent issue with all the judges was the high tannins which you might expect in a 2 year old Tannat, perhaps a little aging might help.



congrats.Have they posted the results or did you go to AC?


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 17, 2021)

justsgm said:


> congrats.Have they posted the results or did you go to AC?



I received them in the mail.


----------



## Steve Wargo (Nov 17, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> 6 entries, 6 medals, no golds but in general pretty happy with the results. 5 silver and 1 bronze. The bronze was for the Tannat and the consistent issue with all the judges was the high tannins which you might expect in a 2 year old Tannat, perhaps a little aging might help.


Congrats. Cool looking labels.


----------



## distancerunner (Nov 17, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## justsgm (Nov 19, 2021)

Got my results yesterday. 4 entries. 3 medals. 2 Silver & 1 Bronze. First time in this contest. Joined AWS. Tough competition. Good tasting notes with a lot of consistency among the 3 judge panel.


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 19, 2021)

justsgm said:


> Got my results yesterday. 4 entries. 3 medals. 2 Silver & 1 Bronze. First time in this contest. Joined AWS. Tough competition. Good tasting notes with a lot of consistency among the 3 judge panel. View attachment 81148



Congrats Sandy!


----------



## Cynewulf (Nov 19, 2021)

justsgm said:


> Got my results yesterday. 4 entries. 3 medals. 2 Silver & 1 Bronze. First time in this contest. Joined AWS. Tough competition. Good tasting notes with a lot of consistency among the 3 judge panel. View attachment 81148


Congrats! Looks like your Chardonnay narrowly missed medaling. Did the notes give you ideas on what you could do to improve it?


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 19, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 19, 2021)

justsgm said:


> Got my results yesterday. 4 entries. 3 medals. 2 Silver & 1 Bronze. First time in this contest. Joined AWS. Tough competition. Good tasting notes with a lot of consistency among the 3 judge panel. View attachment 81148



Congrats! Nice labels too!


----------



## joeswine (Nov 19, 2021)

Who’s Chardonnay was it? And what were their tasting notes?


----------



## Paulietivo (Nov 19, 2021)

Congratulations! Did you use grapes, juice or kits?


----------



## justsgm (Nov 19, 2021)

Cynewulf said:


> Congrats! Looks like your Chardonnay narrowly missed medaling. Did the notes give you ideas on what you could do to improve it?


 Thanks everyone. It was my oaked chard. The judges notes on the Chard were that there was not enough oak and the nose was off. I wanted it to be more buttery but probably not enough battonage with this vintage. They were correct.


----------



## montanarick (Nov 20, 2021)

congrats


----------



## joeswine (Nov 20, 2021)

Who’s to say what’s enough oak, Frances Ford Coppola makes a great Chard, just the correct amount of wood verses fruit , not over powering to the palate.
Off taste I can see. But oaking????


----------



## DaveMcC (Nov 20, 2021)

Congratulations! That's great affirmation and reward for the efforts. I made a small 5 gal. batch of home grown Chambourcin and Zinfandel concentrate from CA in 2019 and entered the AWS amateur contest and took a bronze. I was very excited. The judging notes are very, very helpful in the amateur competition. They use the same scoring criteria as the commercial competition, only provide the notes on the scoring. It is a very good accomplishment and encouragement to continue to produce fine wine. What a wonderful avocation.


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 21, 2021)

joeswine said:


> Who’s to say what’s enough oak, Frances Ford Coppola makes a great Chard, just the correct amount of wood verses fruit , not over powering to the palate.
> Off taste I can see. But oaking????



Not to mention it's a Chardonnay, probably the most versatile wine there is.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 22, 2021)

Actually if you omitted the oak and put all the white wines side by side with the expectation of the Northern white Varietals
There’s nothing you can’t do with them , their a blank canvas.


----------

